# URGENT: Issue with Projector and TH2G



## metti (Feb 27, 2011)

I am working on a show right now that includes a pair of projectors. They are going to be fed off of outputs 1 and 3 (per the TH2G instructions) of a Matrox TripleHead2Go Digital Edition via DVI to VGA adapters into 75' VGA runs. The TH2H is fed via DVI from the output of a PC (Windows 7) which is running Isadora. The two projectors are different. One is a newish Epson and the other is a much older one. The projectors both work fine by themselves in this exact setup since I have tested them but I can't get the TH2G setup wizard to recognize that the older projector is connected. The new one shows up just fine regardless of which output it is connected to but it doesn't seem to see the older unit. I know the TH2G works fine since I have used it with various combinations of projectors and monitors recently. Any thoughts on obvious things I might be missing would be much appreciated.


----------



## cpf (Feb 27, 2011)

Doesn't look good, the older projector might not be playing well with the DVI/VGA adapter or the TH2G in terms of IDing itself. You could try plugging in a LCD monitor in place of the older projector to see if you can get it set up that way, then (never having used a D/TH2G here) quickly swapping the connection back to the projector. I'm pretty sure it's more of a configuration issue than an actual functional roadblock, since you said the older projector works fine by itself, so it might work after you've gotten past the setup.


----------



## museav (Feb 28, 2011)

So if I understand what you are saying, if you set the PC for the same output resolution and scan rate as a single display would be with the TH2G and use the same DVI to VGA adapter and cabling then it works, but if you insert the TH2G and it doesn't. For example, if you set the PC for [email protected] and connect either projector using the adapter and cable it works, but is you insert the TH2G and set the PC for 2048x768 then the one projector no longer works. Is that correct?

The TH2G Digital also has a VGA input, have you tried using that to see if that makes any difference?


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 28, 2011)

metti said:


> They are going to be fed off of outputs 1 and 3 (per the TH2G instructions) of a Matrox TripleHead2Go Digital Edition via DVI to VGA adapters into 75' VGA runs. The TH2H is fed via DVI from the output of a PC (Windows 7) which is running Isadora.


 
Many computers won't drive the internal display AND a graphics card.


----------



## metti (Feb 28, 2011)

museav said:


> So if I understand what you are saying, if you set the PC for the same output resolution and scan rate as a single display would be with the TH2G and use the same DVI to VGA adapter and cabling then it works, but if you insert the TH2G and it doesn't. For example, if you set the PC for [email protected] and connect either projector using the adapter and cable it works, but is you insert the TH2G and set the PC for 2048x768 then the one projector no longer works. Is that correct?
> 
> The TH2G Digital also has a VGA input, have you tried using that to see if that makes any difference?


 
Correct and no. I will try the VGA input.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 28, 2011)

Go to
EnTech Taiwan | Utilities | Monitor Asset Manager
and download the monitor information application, and run it and see what is returned from each of your projectors when they are directly connected, then I would contact Matrox with copies of the information and see if they can help, I am guessing that the Matrox Th2g is not able to recognize the information that it needs to check that the two projectors are" the same" as far as looking like two close enought to be "the same" units, and so it will not recognize the older projector

sharyn


----------



## metti (Feb 28, 2011)

I uninstalled the Matrox software and ran the TH2G via VGA and it worked perfectly. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

